# Barley Qualified for the AKC Agility National!!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, this weekend of agility was not our best. Barley and Mira each only qualified in one run  there was some tricky courses and some silly mistakes (mine) but I am happy to say, with Barley's one qualifying run he picked up the remaining points needed for the AKC Agility National Championship!!! WOOO HOOO! :yipee:

Now we have a few weeks off before our next trial, Nov 21/22...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Huge congrats! That's awesome!! When are they and where will they be held? Are you going to go?

My goal is to someday make it to the NOI (preferrably while it is in FL), but with goldens that is a tall order.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Huge congrats! That's awesome!! When are they and where will they be held? Are you going to go?
> 
> My goal is to someday make it to the NOI (preferrably while it is in FL), but with goldens that is a tall order.


Thank you! They are being held on March 26-28 in Tulsa, OK. I am hoping to go, I really want to go... But I still need to work some things out. I don't want to fly Barley there, so I would have to drive.

NOI is indeed a tall order for a Golden, but I think it is a great goal to have and work towards! We will be rooting for you! It moves to FL after this year right?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

How exciting for you! Congratulations. Hope it works out for you to go.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

AWESOME JOB Jessica and Barley! How exciting is that, going to the National, you MUST have someone who will video tape everything! Congratulations!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yaaaaaay! Congratulations!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go you guys! I can't imagine how cool it would be to go to a national!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! I am very excited!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What a HUGE ACCOMPLISHMENT and GREAT HONOR! Be sure to enjoy it!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

arty::artydude:hyper::greenboun:headbang2arty2:

YEAH JESSICA AND BARLEY!!!!!!

I am so happy!!! Of course I have my reasons, I get to meet you in PERSON!!! 

Yeah someone I "know" is going. I am sure there will be others from our area, but still. 

arty::artydude:hyper::greenboun:headbang2arty2:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW!! I am so incredibly impressed and excited for you!!! HUGE congratulations!
Way to go!!!!!


----------

